# Anyone from Nebraska



## Commander Salamander (Feb 21, 2007)

Just wondering if there are any good ole Nebraska Boys on this site


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

sure am. where you located?


----------



## Commander Salamander (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm from York how bout you,
You having any luck this year?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

bloomfield, 140 miles north on 81. yeah, killed a few these last couple months. how bout down there.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

hey there im from creighton just southeast of neb_bo :beer:


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm from around the bruning area.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

hi there, you having any luck this year


----------



## Commander Salamander (Feb 21, 2007)

I've shot a few also seen my first bobcat in the wild that was kinda a rush never got a shot off though I think I was too mesmerized seeing it


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

sounds cool, ive never seen a bobcat before, id have to go southwest about thirty miles to find oe of those :sniper:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

no you dont. there 10 miles north of you.


----------



## Commander Salamander (Feb 21, 2007)

Well Husker fans I'm gonna call it a season get my shotgun out for Spring Turkey and fishing poles already to go good luck to all of you :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

would ten miles be along the highway out of bloomfield? never heard from anyone that they were up there that close, heard theres some around brunswick though, ten miles, thats in 4wheeler range, wouldnt need the pickup to get closer
yeah about 2 miles north of me is an inersection and all 4 ways is minimum maintenence roads, that little amount of trafic would make yotes less nervous i figure, im gonna scout some area up there this summer :sniper:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

their around center.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

sweet deal, cause im gonna do some hunting up there along the river
my dads got pigs up there so we know the one dude pretty well and the river runs right behind his house a few hundred yards back :sniper:


----------



## CANON2000 (Mar 18, 2007)

Loup City here


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

hey do you guys go to huntingne.com same thing only not as big, i think it needs a few more people on it, just thought id refer you guys to it


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah, im shrthr_12 on there. i wish it was a little more active though.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

thats what i was shooting for with my last post


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyote_buster said:


> huntingne.com


How long has the site been up and running? Is it new?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont know, i just joined a couple months ago. there isnt near the traffic as there is here though. i know its been up for at least a year.


----------



## Huntingne (May 15, 2007)

We have been around for just over 8 months. It is the same as Nodak forums but centered on all Nebraska outdoors.


----------

